# Nervous on Arimidex



## redclift35 (Aug 16, 2011)

35yr old male on arimidex for high Estradiol 74  Range 13-53, Testosterone 795. Dont remember the range but the top number is 1100.

Well, its been since the 5th of Aug since i have been on 1mg of Arimidex and holy shit, i am anxious  as hell.  I think this is due the skyrocketing Testosterone. I know that is what it is as i have soo much oily skin it unreal. My worries are that my test is so high its going to cause problems with my *hematocrit and high *Hemoglobin.  A few yrs ago they thought i had polycythemia because of it.  Now that i am on arimidex i am going nutz.  Should i reduce the arimidex to .5 E3D or get tested first?   I suspect my Testosterone is over the range. I have never felt this way before and it sucks.  Even though i am not on any gear, has anyone with a high Testosterone level felt this way?


----------



## kc810m (Mar 23, 2015)

I would bet that your E2 is too low.  Yes, get tested.


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 23, 2015)

795...skyrocketing testosterone?


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol what? This thread...




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 23, 2015)

higher test made me feel less anxiety. 
get blood work and let us know. could be low estrogen . but we need new bloods.


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 23, 2015)

Seriously why the hell are you taking 1mg of Adex for estradiol levels just above high/normal.  I take .5 eod when I'm blasting 500mg of test.  Who told you to do this and why did you listen to this idiot?


----------



## Tre (Mar 23, 2015)

1mg ED of adex is absolute overkill




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------

